# Composer Name Game



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

The object of the game is to make as bizarre and _hilarious _contortions of composer names as possible, using only the letters of the given name (no letters removed or added). The more "realistic" the better. I will demonstrate:

Scriabin: Craisbin
Prokofiev: Forkopiev
Glazunov: Zalgunov
Shostakovich: Katsoshovich

(I was keeping the last part of each name realistic so it _could_ be just a weird Russian name :tiphat

You try! Funniest names win most likes!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

von Weber: Never bow!

van Beethoven: Behave...vent on. ...........


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Beethoven: he vent ob(o)e


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Haydn: Handy

Wolfgang Mozart: Man of grog waltz


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

KenOC said:


> von Weber: Never bow!
> 
> van Beethoven: Behave...vent on. ...........


You have to make them into_ names!_ so von Weber becomes... Brewenov


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

KenOC said:


> Haydn: Handy
> 
> Wolfgang Mozart: Man of grog waltz


Handy, you got.  But make Wolfgang Mozart into a fictional name (to 2 separate names)


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Bruckner = Crukbern
Brahms = Shramb

like that?


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Better yet

Anton Bruckner = Nanto Crukbern
Johannes Brahms = Shonjane Shramb


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Robert Schumann = Trebor Annsmuch


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Johannes Brahms: Brash hens jam on

Richard Wagner: Ring, a hard crew

Oops, I see I'm being naughty! But mine is more fun...


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Fanny Mendelssohn = Nafny Snomshnelde


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Figure this one out:

Lesuma Rebarb


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Samuel Barber - Labe Kratob?


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

almost Bela Bartok  - Icelec MacHandie


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Bela Bartok! Haha we've made new game

Typor Katchyskovi


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Pyotr Tchaikovsky -

and since we posted at the same time, I'll repeat - Icelec MacHandie


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Vesteralen said:


> almost Bela Bartok  - Icelec MacHandie


Oh man!

I mean, woman!

Cecile Chaminade! I couldn't get it without the picture.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I just gave you one. Hope it helps


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

In case that's a real stumper, here's another one before I retire for the night:

Zranf Tresbuch 


Oh...I see you got it! Good. See you tomorrow...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Franz Schubert. Veets Chire? ..............


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Tchaikovsky: Tchaikovsky.........:lol:

Naw, just kidding!

Lutoslawski: Ski slow, Tula!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

KenOC said:


> Franz Schubert. Veets Chire? ..............


Steve Reich

Scarfin Coplune


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

This game would be fun with conductors. Stanisław Skrowaczewski???


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Scarfin Coplune


Francis Poulenc

Revoili Nesimeas


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Olivier Messiaen!

Trying to think up a good one, in the mean time, something else entertaining:

http://stevengalen.com/composer_anagrams.html

Eggore Lithean


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Mahlerian said:


> Francis Poulenc
> 
> Revoili Nesimeas


Olivier Messiaen

Zarnf Dawlber?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Olivier Messiaen!
> 
> Trying to think up a good one, in the mean time, something else entertaining:
> 
> ...


I thought you said no anagrams!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

KenOC said:


> I thought you said no anagrams!


Right! it's something_ else!_ :tiphat: But I came up with new one shortly after.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Albeniz=Ben iz Al
Alkan=Klaan
Beethoven=Vethonebe
Bach=Chab
Brahms=Smarb
Bruckner=Ruckbern
Chopin=Poinch
Debussy=Busdesy
Dvorak=Kravod
Elgar=Regal
Liszt=Sztil
Mahler=Lahmer (isn't that a Debussy piece? :lol
Mozart=Zomrat
Mendelssohn=Hosslenmednn
Prokofiev=Fokoprevi
Ravel=Laver
Rachmaninov=Chmaranovin
Scriabin=Biranisc
Shostakovich=Tasoshvikoch
Tchaikovsky=Skaichytkov


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Oustanding puzzles are:

Revoili Nesimeas
Zarnf Dawlber


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Olivier Messiaen/Franz Berwald.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> Olivier Messiaen/Franz Berwald.


You got 'em both, but what I meant to say was: Eggore Lithean.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Nerl Culphery = Henry Purcell
Julian Spyllabette = Jean-Baptiste Lully
Milly Bimdraw = William Byrd

Thanks to Taggart for showing me how you find answers by holding the mouse down & scrolling across the whited-out areas! 
Join TC to get an education in IT!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

KenOC said:


> You got 'em both, but what I meant to say was: Eggore Lithean.


That would be George Antheil.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

devase darger


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> devase darger


The answer wouldn't happen to be in your username, now would it?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I think that could possibly be a pretty good assumption or it could be an adult entertainers name...........


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Larsech Tinneval Nakla .


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Skoni Totskaksla
Drolan Robnegresch
Notan Renweb
Blaan Greb
Sanini Kaisnex
Krafn Pazpa
Tmolni Bitbabt
Rhelakzni Toushnacke
Violier Sesmiane
Oknalius Srabs
Toillet Tracer
Loclon Cornwaran
Roshakkiu Rijshpau Aisojar
Eracium Velar
Krei Tieas
Upal Ithmedhin
Roig Yvarskstin
Repier Elzoub
Radged Èvears
Coulain O'Bire
Sahn Rewren Zehne
Rhein Sepsouru


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> Skoni Totskaksla
> Drolan Robnegresch
> Notan Renweb
> Blaan Greb
> ...


..............................


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

About half of them are clear, the others are not (to me).


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> Toillet Tracer


This has to win the prize....poor Elliott


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Johunaeiin Taravauaar anyone? 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Abraba Zisztro
Alcar Nanchmus
Honj Waddlon


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> Krafn Pazpa


I would never have expected it of you!

O'Duclia Revomintde
Rout Skitutame


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Mahlerian said:


> I would never have expected it of you!
> 
> O'Duclia Revomintde
> *Rout Skitutame*


Likewise!

Re: Claudio Monteverdi. I must reprimand you for missing that wonderful opportunity to start the last name with "vomit."


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> Likewise!
> 
> Re: Claudio Monteverdi. I must reprimand you for missing that wonderful opportunity to start the last name with "vomit."


Is the name O'Duclia Vomiterden to your satisfaction, then?


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

Londra Greenbosch .


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

I love Prank Zchuberk!!!!!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

DrKilroy said:


> Johunaeiin Taravauaar anyone?
> 
> Best regards, Dr


Einojuhani Rautavaara? Just a guess...


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Ingenue said:


> Nerl Culphery = Henry Purcell
> Julian Spyllabette = Jean-Baptiste Lully
> Milly Bimdraw = William Byrd
> 
> ...


I was going to say I was completely stumped on this one till I followed the directions. Reorganizing all the letters of both names does make it a lot more challenging, doesn't it?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

DrKilroy said:


> Johunaeiin Taravauaar anyone?
> 
> Best regards, Dr


And that looks vaguely Finnish still! :lol:


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Ingenue said:


> Abraba Zisztro
> Alcar Nanchmus
> Honj Waddlon


Okay, I got Clara S and John D, but I'm stumped on the first one


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I dare everyone here to pick one of these funny name spellings, and actually use it somewhere else on this forum, and speak of them as you would normally.

"I listened to Zalgunov last night on Finnish Radio. Also Skynear, back-to-back."


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Well, I listen to a little short piece by _Vast Mug Rahle_ every week or so.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

*Jason E. H. N. Shmarb*

Who is this guy?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Celloman said:


> *Jason E. H. N. Shmarb*
> 
> Who is this guy?


 Dunno - but once a *Shmarb*, always a *Shmarb*...

(*@Vesteralen - Barbara Strozzi.)


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Celloman said:


> *Jason E. H. N. Shmarb*
> 
> Who is this guy?


That would be Shonjane Shramb 
I mean, Johannes Brahms, protege of Trebor Annsmuch


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> And that looks vaguely Finnish still! :lol:


Yeah, it was easy.  There were too many 'a's in the surname. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Hanspol Prodebencki anyone?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> Hanspol Prodebencki anyone?


 - Haven't a clue! This thread has me foxed. The worst thing is, that even if I could work out the anagrams, I still probably have never heard of them. 

And the ones I think of myself are too easy. 

Giliu Chicobrine


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Hanspol Prodebencki = Alphons Diepenbrock

Highly recommended:
View attachment 23604


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I dare everyone here to pick one of these funny name spellings, and actually use it somewhere else on this forum, and speak of them as you would normally.
> 
> "I listened to Zalgunov last night on Finnish Radio. Also Skynear, back-to-back."


In that case, I just listened to:

Sherwing's_ Piano Concerto in F_, Vise's _Symphony #1 _and Daynh's _Symphony #88_!

On the weekend, I heard:

Senecu's _Romanian Rhapsody #1_, Chostakovish's _Symphony #10_ and other things including Ivaldiv's_ Four Seasons_...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Mahlerian said:


> Well, I listen to a little short piece by _Vast Mug Rahle_ every week or so.


Hardly surprising, given the source! I suspect you may also listen to Tonna Krebcrun from time to time.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Carumie Verla

big hint: wrote some music


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Some others, with clues attached, these should be easy enough!

*Crubkner* - Late 19th century Viennese symphonist.

*LLoreci* - Venetian master of the Baroque era.

*Kartob* - Hungarian 20th century Modernist.

*Thols* - Brit who wrote a certain astrological work.

*Zapilloza* - Wrote the most famous tango on the planet, but due to a copyright stuff up, didn't earn a single cent from it!


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Perhaps this will be harder to guess: Menigare Eltfaireler. 



Celloman said:


> Carumie Verla


This would be my favourite composer. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Sid James said:


> *Thols* - Brit who wrote a certain astrological work.
> !


 - Oh, I get it!  You mean, *Sloth*!


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

DrKilroy said:


> Perhaps this will be harder to guess: Menigare Eltfaireler.


You're right...it is


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

This one should be easier, but only because it's short:

Onj Flies


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

DrKilroy said:


> Perhaps this will be harder to guess: Menigare Eltfaireler.


Perhaps if you could give me _*Six*_ guesses, I'd get it!


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

*Lupa Dehmithin*

And the whole *Chab* family, one of whom Lupa particularly admired:

*Anhojn Tessabina Chab
Larc Lipphlip Mulenae Chab
Nohjna Acrithnis Chab
Hillmew Endfaminer Chab*


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

I know this is kind of off-topic. Couldn't resist...

*Composers who are named after types of food and drink*

Franz Sherbert
Martin AgriCola
Giovanni de Macque (and cheese)
Johann Taco Bell
Jean-Philipp Rameau(n soup)
Guiseppe _Tart_ini
Giovanni SamMartini
Johann Hummus
Gioacchino Rotini
Charles Chives
Arthur Hon*egg*er
Bohuslav Martini
Witold *Coleslaw*ski
George Crumb
Pierre Bouillabaisse
Alfred Schnitzel


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Richard Wagner - Mork from Ork !


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Mahlerian said:


> *Lupa Dehmithin*
> 
> And the whole *Chab* family, one of whom Lupa particularly admired:
> 
> ...


A.T. Chab and L.L.M Chab are great, they wrote great elfut music :tiphat:


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

*Zanoy Mawkiss*

This is just the last name, FYI.


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

Celloman said:


> *Zanoy Mawkiss*
> 
> This is just the last name, FYI.


Szscykmiernoornoawski (or whatever his name is)

Eirges Kevopirof


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> Skoni Totskaksla
> Drolan Robnegresch
> Notan Renweb
> Blaan Greb
> ...


?
Arnold Schoenberg
Anton Webern
Alban Berg
Iannis Xenakis
Frank Zappa
Milton Babbitt
Karlheinz Stockhausen
Olivier Messiaen
?
Elliott Carter
?
?
Maurice Ravel
Erik Satie
Paul Hindemith
Pierre Boulez
Edgard Varese
Luciano Berio
Hans Werner Henze
?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

The first question mark is Nikos Skalkottas.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

After Elliot Carter:
Conlon Nancarrow


----------

